# 1st Cheese Attempt



## DrewJ (Jan 2, 2018)

Temps last Friday at around 0F had me thinking of trying my first attempt at smoked cheese. Picked up a bunch of 8oz bricks on sale and fired up the AMPS with apple. There are 4 extra sharp cheddar, 3 pepper jack and 1 brick of Monterrey jack. Smoked for 2.5 hours and double wrapped them and slid them to the back of the fridge to mellow. I need to get a vacuum sealer but for now that will have to do. The temps hovered between 38 and the mid 50s depending on the wind. The cheese didn't pick up much color but from when I've read here at those temps it really won't. They sure smelled smokey so I'm hoping they'll be good after a rest in the fridge for 6 weeks or so. 

One thing I ran into which I never have when hot smoking things with my AMPS is the pellets actually re-ignited twice. I was babysitting the wireless probe so was able to go out quickly and put them out again before the temp got over 70F but I'm wondering why it would do that. I am thinking it was due to actually having too good of a draft. I had the chip drawer out about an inch, the chip loader out and the top vent wide open. Any thoughts on this? 

Here are a few pics:
Cheese ready for the smoker:






All fired up and ready to go: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Wrapped and ready to rest in the fridge:


----------



## mtodriscoll (Jan 2, 2018)

I've also had my pellets re-ignite before... The combination of the lower humidity this time of year, the wind, open vent and open chip drawer probably equated to more oxygen than usual and the pellets restarted. (IMO)


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 2, 2018)

cheese sounds and looks good, something I will be trying soon myself.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 2, 2018)

Looks good, can't say I've ever had my amps relight. They may take on more color as they rest.


Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice job!
Now the wait begins!
Al


----------



## sauced (Jan 9, 2018)

Nice job....you are going to love that smoked cheese!!


----------



## daricksta (Jan 11, 2018)

DrewJ said:


> Temps last Friday at around 0F had me thinking of trying my first attempt at smoked cheese. Picked up a bunch of 8oz bricks on sale and fired up the AMPS with apple. There are 4 extra sharp cheddar, 3 pepper jack and 1 brick of Monterrey jack. Smoked for 2.5 hours and double wrapped them and slid them to the back of the fridge to mellow. I need to get a vacuum sealer but for now that will have to do. The temps hovered between 38 and the mid 50s depending on the wind. The cheese didn't pick up much color but from when I've read here at those temps it really won't. They sure smelled smokey so I'm hoping they'll be good after a rest in the fridge for 6 weeks or so.
> 
> One thing I ran into which I never have when hot smoking things with my AMPS is the pellets actually re-ignited twice. I was babysitting the wireless probe so was able to go out quickly and put them out again before the temp got over 70F but I'm wondering why it would do that. I am thinking it was due to actually having too good of a draft. I had the chip drawer out about an inch, the chip loader out and the top vent wide open. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> ...


Looks like you have the same smoker I do, the MES 30. You're fortunate that the pellets reignited at those heat temps since I have problems with pellets going out during cold smokes due to poor airflow within the smoker. I have to relight the pellets a few times. When the temp sneaks up above 100° I turn off the controller. In fact, I "cold" smoke at temps between 60°-100° for about 4 hours. Yes, it softens the cheese and causes it to sweat a bit, but I get a darker color and the smoke flavor is more pronounced. I also prefer the texture that's produced by the softening. I own a Foodsaver and highly recommend it. The cheeses actually grow darker during the 2 weeks I store them vacuum sealed in the fridge.


----------

